
Nano-GPS chips in the new 2000 Indian Rupee notes - deafcalculus
http://topyaps.com/rs-2000-note-technology
======
detaro
A passively powered beacon embedded into a bank note, that can be tracked by a
satellite? Someone has watched to many bad spy movies or sci-fi...

Are there any countries that have (or at least publically thought about) RFID
chips embedded into bank notes?

